

Fukushima Officials: “worst possible result … the technology doesn’t exist” - peterwaller
http://enenews.com/times-worst-possible-result-revealed-fukushima-plant-chief-centuries-pass-before-humans-invent-deal-molten-fuel-videos

======
anonbanker
no comments, story buried. sounds about right.

